# B&M Vape shops in Brackenfell, Cape Town



## ddk1979

I know that Vapour Mountain has a B&M store in Brackenfell, but are there any others in the area ???

.


----------



## Nova69

Vape station

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

Nova69 said:


> Vape station




Thanks @Nova69 , is that the one at Boulevard Square?

.


----------



## KZOR

@ddk1979
Daar is 'n Vape Station in Bellville ook nou ..... 7 Mispel rd.
Was al twee keer daar. Kan 'n lekker koffie drink en 'n potjie tafeltennis speel terwyl jy juice toets.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979

Thanks @KZOR 
Appreciate the map.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova69

ddk1979 said:


> Thanks @Nova69 , is that the one at Boulevard Square?
> 
> .


 It's at the shopping centre in protea heights brackenfell road and protea

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nova69

Hey, if you in need of batteries they have a special going X4 Samsung 25r for 385 and cb cotton x3 for 255.
Edit:Since some of you liked my post, please note it's while stocks last(I bought 8 bats).Protea heights branch

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Raindance

Got some XXX from the Brackenfell Vape Station yesterday. Was my first visit to a "local" B&M and I'm glad we have a vape shop close by. Quite a nice shop at that.
I also went on a reconnaissance mission in search of the Vapour Mountain outlet but could not find it. Did several sweeps of Fourie street (I think, no street names) and came up empty handed. Is it hidden in one of the business parks or something?
I believe Fourie Street to be the one that basically starts at the Shoprite HQ entrance?

In any case, I would appreciate some assistance finding them.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Calling @Oupa

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Raindance said:


> Got some XXX from the Brackenfell Vape Station yesterday. Was my first visit to a "local" B&M and I'm glad we have a vape shop close by. Quite a nice shop at that.
> I also went on a reconnaissance mission in search of the Vapour Mountain outlet but could not find it. Did several sweeps of Fourie street (I think, no street names) and came up empty handed. Is it hidden in one of the business parks or something?
> I believe Fourie Street to be the one that basically starts at the Shoprite HQ entrance?
> 
> In any case, I would appreciate some assistance finding them.
> 
> Regards



@Raindance - I'm the worst at giving directions, but if I recall it is right at the end of Fourier street in that business park. -Icon business park. First left once you enter and they are just about immediately on the left. 

I was there, so I should really be able to give better directions. If you find the place, tell Chanel that the Nigerian directed you, else just blame the Nigerian 

I'm sure @Oupa will have better directions - just give him time to wake up - he had a chop Braai & some suspect coke last night 









Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Raindance - I'm the worst at giving directions, but if I recall it is right at the end of Fourier street in that business park. -Icon business park. First left once you enter and they are just about immediately on the left.
> 
> I was there, so I should really be able to give better directions. If you find the place, tell Chanel that the Nigerian directed you, else just blame the Nigerian
> 
> I'm sure @Oupa will have better directions - just give him time to wake up - he had a chop Braai & some suspect coke last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Aha! I did not enter the park at the end of the road just looked at the business plaques posted on the entrance wall. By the time I got there I had already ventured into three other business parks and was starting to feel observed by the security guards all over the place.

Thanks IDad!


----------



## Oupa

Thanks guys! That is correct... Fourie street starts more or less at the Shoprite HQ offices. We are in Icon Business Park right at the end. Through the boom gate, turn left, first unit on your left, A1.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Oupa said:


> Thanks guys! That is correct... Fourie street starts more or less at the Shoprite HQ offices. We are in Icon Business Park right at the end. Through the boom gate, turn left, first unit on your left, A1.



What would you guys do without Nigerian assistance 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

